# The better, best? mixte frame sets



## sfsailor (Nov 7, 2003)

I made a choice that resulted in some good news bad news. I upgraded my wife's grocery bike form a nice Centurian mixte to a Masi Nuevo Strada. The bad news is that the Centurian lent itself to skirts and sandals and the Masi is strickly short and shoes. There is something about a girl on a bike in a skirt that I do not want to live without. The good news is that the Masi rides nice. and is going to replace her "modern" Bianchi as her long distance road bike. She swears the vintage steel rides nicer than the steel/alum steerer/carbon fork of the new bike. 

I want another mixte. This time 700c so I will most likely have to build it myself. I have the money from the Bianchi. Can anyone identify the best of the mixte's available?


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

If she likes the Masi, then it might be worth waiting on this one...

http://bp1.blogger.com/_1SmlJr0BbWc/R4w58bnaStI/AAAAAAAAA8U/rMepK7GYmHU/s1600-h/Taichung+'08+048.jpg

I don't know when it'll be available. You can always e-mail Tim Jackson over at Masi. He's the brand manager and easy to get in touch with.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh, and if it's like the other Soulville that's currently available it'll have 700c tires and has an 8 spd internal hub.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how much money? doesn't rivendell make a mixte? prob some weirdo tire size tho


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> how much money? doesn't rivendell make a mixte? prob some weirdo tire size tho


Yes, they make a mixte model. It's called the "Mixte." 

According to their geometry chart all but the largest size use 650B wheels. 

Oh, and it costs $1500 for the frame. It looks sort of like the Schwinn Traveler mixte I bought at Goodwill for $15... the Rivendell has nicer lugs and paint though.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Whoops- I was going to say that VO offered a mixte for 700, but I just checked and it`s also 650RIV. And expensive.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Breezer*

OK, it's not at all what you asked for, but Breezer makes some very nice, very affordable city bikes with 26" wheels, internal hubs, fenders, lights & racks. They have "mixte" styles. We have a pair of these bikes, and a friend just got one for Xmas. The 8-speed "uptown" is about as good a city bike design as you'll find at about 2/3 or 1/2 the price of most alternatives. Other models with fewer speeds and simpler components are cheaper, but the Uptown is quite nice.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I built up a Mixte for my wife, but she always liked her Cannondale touring bike better. The frame was a Raleigh Olympian, triple butted chromemoly with forged dropouts. Stripped and 2-layer powder coated candy apple red, with 18 K gold highlights on the lugs. Brooks Pro S presoftened saddle, Phil hubs (7speed freewheel) Sugino XD Pro Crankset, Giles Bertroud fenders. I've scavenged parts from it. If you'r interested in the frame or other parts PM me. 


a few more pics are here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63325&highlight=glorious+raleigh


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

if you really love her, you'll get in line for a custom Vanilla. 

http://www.vanillabicycles.com/frames/commuter/4/index.shtml


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Bianchi Milano with the Nexus 8 comes as a mixte.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> Bianchi Milano with the Nexus 8 comes as a mixte.



but is alu and uses 26" wheels and comes as a complete bike... there's also the monza-torino-cortina lines but still alu and complete


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Dang, 531- That`s a beauty! Now you`ve got me wanting one.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Spring is coming, and Mixte frames are a dime a dozen at garage sales... 

It's not like the mixte frame style lends itself to lightweight construction, and as flexy as they are, you could build the frame out of rebar and it would still ride pretty comfy, so there's no reason other than "just because" to spend 1500 on a mixte frame.

If you've still got the centurion frame, just get it repainted, put some fancy fenders on it- hammered honjos would be Sa-weet- and build it up with a nexus 8 hub. Bet you could do all that for under $500 if you found the right painter... and you'd have a bike that looks 90% as nice as a Riv that you aren't going to mind locking up at the grocery...


----------



## sfsailor (Nov 7, 2003)

*Definitely traditional if not vintage, 700c...*

I have time to find the right frame and it will be worth it for us. I moved the Centurian on to someone who I know is using it so that bike is in the best place it can be. We have a made a habit out of erranding by bike on the weekends so I would like to get her something that is a close match to my Paramount SS and build it up with a quality indexed drive train. She does like the look of fenders but I really do not like her riding in the rain so none of her bikes have fenders now. 
I think I have convinced my self this should happen so the hunt is on.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

repaint this and you'd have a pretty little frame on yer hands... (not mine)

bet it goes for less than $20 bucks... lugged (chunky, but nice), pump pegs on the down tube, Mafac racers already attached... Sure, it's a gaspipe peugeot, but what's better for a grocery getter?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Peugeot-Mixte-F...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

